# Bittersweet surprise



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Aww...I hear you. My childhood dog died years ago and to see her photos brings her to life for me again. Same with all those I have lost.


----------



## Merlins mom (Jun 20, 2007)

What a nice suprise that was!! I love the look on Coopers face with the cat next to him!


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

What a treasure to find. Kinda like a "don't forget about me" from beyond.  Like you could possibly do that. :


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

What great reminders to pop up out of thin air.


----------



## Angel_Kody (Feb 27, 2007)

Aaawww...what a nice surprise and I'm sure it was a sign from Cooper letting you know he is never far from you.


----------



## Thor's Mom (Feb 25, 2007)

How handsome he was. Somehow he was sending you a message that he still loves you too.


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

Play Hard Sweet Cooper~And No Chasing The Cats At The Bridge


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Another great picture Steve. I think that Cooper was just reminding you that he is still with you and will always be around. I love that second picture and his expression with the cat next to him. He sent that picture to make you laugh.


----------



## Griffyn'sMom (Mar 22, 2007)

Oooh I bet that did tug at your heartstrings when you had those developed! I do hope that 2nd one gave you a giggle - he did have some mischief in those eyes! :
Thank you for sharing him with us!


----------



## Jersey's Mom (Nov 25, 2007)

He was a handsome guy... I love the look in his eyes with the cat next to him!!! 

Julie and Jersey


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

Thta had to be a wonderful surprise! How lucky to have "new" pictures of your old man. I lov them, he had such a sweet old white face.


----------



## Hudson (May 18, 2005)

Lovely memories of a beautiful old soul.


----------



## daisydogmom (Feb 26, 2007)

What nice pictures of your Cooper. He had such a sweet face!


----------



## gold'nchocolate (May 31, 2005)

I love those oldie faces!!! Cooper looked like a wonderful boy! I have a few rolls of film still waiting to be developed from before my first golden passed away 3 yrs ago. I have been putting it off because I know that there will be some pictures of her and I'm going to be so-o-o-o sad.


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

These are the types of little surprises that make our day. I'm glad you found more memories of your beloved friend.


----------



## LifeOfRiley (Nov 2, 2007)

sharlin said:


> Play Hard Sweet Cooper~And No Chasing The Cats At The Bridge


I'm speechless. That photo is beautiful. I love it! Thank you SO much!!

_He sent that picture to make you laugh._

You know, I wouldn't doubt it, Carol. LOL. He was quite a character and lived to make us laugh. We always said that if any dog should wear a lampshade on his head, it was Cooper! :


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

LifeOfRiley said:


> I'm speechless. That photo is beautiful. I love it! Thank you SO much!!
> 
> _He sent that picture to make you laugh._
> 
> You know, I wouldn't doubt it, Carol. LOL. He was quite a character and lived to make us laugh. We always said that if any dog should wear a lampshade on his head, it was Cooper! :


You Welcome---Cooper definetly looks like a Kool Kona Koast kinda boy!!


----------



## Faith's mommy (Feb 26, 2007)

what a wonderful surprise!


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

What a nice surprise - he looked a very distinguished chap


----------

